# Chicken Mites and bald spots



## Beeorganic (Jun 20, 2012)

Recently I was having a problem with mites... so I dusted all the chickens, the coop, and nesting boxes with Diatomaceous Earth (DE). Before I realized I had a mite problem some of my RI reds were pulling some of their feathers out and/or getting pecked/feathers pulled by the others. The result was a red bare patch near the tail. The mites are gone; However, so are the feathers. The farmer next door suggested puting "Black Jack" tar on the bald spot(s). The theory is that it will keep the others from pecking on that spot once they get a taste of that tar and hiding the redness of the area. Personally, I believe that's a little drastic not to mention potentionally hazardous. I've been thinking about purchasing the "hair in a spray can" product sold by Ron Popeil. I figure that if it's safe for people, I naturally assume it should be relatively safe for chickens. Curious to hear others treatments for this issue.


----------



## Melina (Jul 16, 2012)

*DE, picking, mits and such...*

DE does not cure mites. You need to use permetherin dust (called "garden dust" or "poultry dust") and also clean and spray your coop with permetherin.
You can also use pour on eprinex (a cattle med that can be used on egg layers)
DE only is porven to work anecdotally and is a good preventative for mites (not worms...it doesnt work at all for worms) butif you see one mite, Id suggest dusting with garden dust.
for the picking you can order some no pick from a place like randall burkey or just put blu kote on it...its the same idea but has some antibacterial properties and is widely available at feed stores or online.
use a mask when dusting birds with garden dust...and I suggest gloves when spraying with blu kote because it stains your hands....
good luck

Melina
www.meetup.com/chickens1


----------

